# wrist watch advice



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I have finally decided to get some "cheap expensive watches" after the prodding of my stock broker and a few salesmen. Seems this is kind of a status thing (like a good haircut and shoes). 
I have not paid much attention to watches in the past, so I'd like a few opinions here. One will be for me and another for my partner (she would like something sporty). 

I like Titanium casings and bands but have been told that they scratch easily and it will show. Is this true?

Is terms of style I prefer Chronograph or Aviation watches. I'm not particular about brands by like certain models from Accutron, Citizen and Tissot. Are these fairly reliable brands?

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

perhaps,,,,, lol


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Suit, tie and Shrek2 watch - that rocks!




(not)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Accutron is a Bulova brand, quite good. Tissot is quite reputable, as is Citizen (I think Tissot has more _cachet_ though, if that's what you're after).

Thought about Seiko? I treated myself to one about six months ago. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

If status is what you are looking for, this is what you need...

http://www.breitling.com/en/

Im particular to the Navitimer series with the leather bands


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug, Seiko is a brand I did look at quickly and maybe should revisit.

Breitlings are nice but did not want to go over 1000$/per watch if possible.

I don't care much about "cachet" but this seems to one thing that people look at...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Don't know if you have thought about reconditioned high quality watches, but there is a firm in your province called Darlor Watches that offer some fine watches at very reasonable rates:

http://www.darlor-watch.com/wrist_watches_4.html

DARLOR WATCH RESTORATIONS

VINTAGE WATCH SALES & REPAIRS.

P.O. BOX 1347. 
HUDSON, QUEBEC, CANADA. 
Postal Code: J0P 1H0 
Tel.: (450)-458-0656
Fax: (450)-458-2640

E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

"Status things" make me nauseous... 

Timex keeps perfectly decent time and takes hard knocks, does not cost much and the Ironman series and others offer a ton of features. 

Fancy watches, just like fancy cars and expensive suits, smack of excessive overhead. These are *actually* some of the things we look for when hiring (or not!) a consultant..... Spending on frivolity is a bad sign as far as we are concerned.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I've always had a thing for Tag Heuer... 

I've had three so far... Two Formula 1s (one with the nylon band and the other with the stainless band) and the current one is a 2000 Professional series.

This is what my watch looks like...

<img src="http://www.netwatch.co.uk/watch_pics/midpics/tag2205.jpg">


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

rgray said:


> "Status things" make me nauseous...
> 
> Timex keeps perfectly decent time and takes hard knocks, does not cost much and the Ironman series and others offer a ton of features.
> 
> Fancy watches, just like fancy cars and expensive suits, smack of excessive overhead. These are *actually* some of the things we look for when hiring (or not!) a consultant..... Spending on frivolity is a bad sign as far as we are concerned.


The other theory is that is shows you have been successful and are therefore, good at what you do.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Sinc, ironically, you are showing me a firm that practically lives in my backyard (Hudson). Some of those older watches have nice appeal and are reasonable.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Tissot very nice swiss watch

I got my friend a his and hers Esquire (SP)? set when he got married also a nice watch, was hard to give it, I wanted the set for me and my old lady at the time.

The bay downtown has a good collection and are highly rated for battery replacement in eye mags surveys


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Vandave said:


> The other theory is that is shows you have been successful and are therefore, good at what you do.


Yeah, I've heard that one... I see it as extra cost. We look for (and pay very well for) innovation and a strong sense of practicality. We see window dressing - we terminate the interview.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> The other theory is that is shows you have been successful and are therefore, good at what you do.


That's what the salesmen and others seem to be saying. 
I've never been into status as I would prefer quality over that. Hence why I asked for the reputation of certain brands.
(rgray, I'm trying to make the best of it but getting something practical out of it for me - my partner, well she is more into the status thing)

The Tag line of watches is one that my partner has hinted at. She liked the TAG Heuer 6000.

I agree that a Timex is perfectly serviceable (as are other brands). Some of my clients to look for the kind of watch you wear - and yes as a quasi-status symbol. It's not me, but sometimes you have to play the game.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Thieves, muggers, con artists also look for expensive watches.... makes you an obvious target.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> Sinc, ironically, you are showing me a firm that practically lives in my backyard (Hudson). Some of those older watches have nice appeal and are reasonable.


That's why I posted it AS. They did appear to be reasonable priced for high quality brands. That and the "retro is cool" thing!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Have a look at Valima (http://www.valima.com/)

Very good quality Swiss made watches, affordable prices, and terrific after-sales service/warranty - without the glitz.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> That's what the salesmen and others seem to be saying.
> I've never been into status as I would prefer quality over that. Hence why I asked for the reputation of certain brands.
> (rgray, I'm trying to make the best of it but getting something practical out of it for me - my partner, well she is more into the status thing)
> 
> ...


Exactly why I like the Tag Heuer line of watches. 

It is not an outrageous Rolex Submariner (which while being an amazing timepiece is completely out of line in terms of price) but is still associated with quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Vandave said:


> The other theory is that is shows you have been successful and are therefore, good at what you do.


That's what references are for, and we check every single one. Any zit who can spell 'Capital 1' can get a flash watch, so an expensive watch merely indicates an ability to spend. It takes talent to build a track record.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Generally speaking the quality of most major brands will be on par with all the others: Seiko, Casio, Timex, etc will all be good watches that will last.

If you are indeed buying this as a statment then you will be looking at swiss watches which are a step up in price. You can still get good value in swiss watches from companies like ESQ $250 - 550 (Esq is manufactured by Movado a well know swiss watch maker)

http://www.esqswiss.com/

And they do make nice time pieces. I own one myself.

Then if you want to move up another level there are companies such as Omega which make several nices watches in in the $1200 - 3700 range. As well you can get the 007 edition seamaster like James Bond has 

As well around that price range their are some stunning new Mont Blanc watches out right now. WHich make a great statement if you are in the financial industry or other more conservative industries where others will recognize the brand.

http://www.montblanc.com/

After that you are in the Brietling range. I myself love brietlings and currently wear one everyday. They are gorgeous watches but you do have to have them serviced every 5 years or so ($120) but they are great looking timepieces. 

http://www.breitling.com/en/

But you need to keep in mind that they are all very large watches and you will need to make sure they fit your wrist. $3,900 - $48,000. As well they are a more sporty looking watch unlike the mont Blanc

Then you get into watches like Rolex which are merely a measure of wealth. 

There are other brands like Cartie, Movado, Philip Patek but at that point it is all personal preference.

I myself wear a brietling daily and a nice Tank style Esq watch. I myself would avoid Tag Huer (1 year warranty on a $xxxx dollar watch) and their designs look rather dated at this point.

As well it is always nice to have a single leather banded watch to wear on business casual days or when you are dressed down.

You should go to some local dealers and try on some of the watches as half of it is the physical experience. As well set out in your mind what your spending level is as it is very easy to jump up in the stratmosphere price wise.

Cheers


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

rgray said:


> That's what references are for, and we check every single one. Any zit who can spell 'Capital 1' can get a flash watch, so an expensive watch merely indicates an ability to spend. It takes talent to build a track record.


rgray, what is an expensive watch to you?
Where do you draw the line between quality and frivolity? 
Would you consider 300$ too much to spend?
(and for the record, I live under my means - I'm quite happy this way)


----------



## kwiniarz (Nov 1, 2005)

I just picked up a nice Movado watch cost 1100, I love the look


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> rgray, what is an expensive watch to you?
> Where do you draw the line between quality and frivolity?
> Would you consider 300$ too much to spend?
> (and for the record, I live under my means - I'm quite happy this way)


$300 would be the top I would consider, but that's me. I could find a nice car for the money being quoted in some posts here.

Fact is, these days one hardly needs a watch to keep track of time - PDAs, cellphones, etc. all keep time, have alarms, etc., etc. Recognising this kind of thing is part of what I am referring to here as innovation. 

Thinking that the watch you wear somehow predicts your ability to, say, run and interpret complex GLM multivariate analyses of covariance (our latest hire attempt) is frivolity. Frivolity is also paying $1500-> for services that can be had for $40.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> I've always had a thing for Tag Heuer...
> 
> I've had three so far... Two Formula 1s (one with the nylon band and the other with the stainless band) and the current one is a 2000 Professional series.


I'll second the Tag Heur sentiment.

I've had my Tag for 10 years now, wear it every day and I have unintentionally banged it against door strike plates. It still looks like new.

Great watch, great investment.

Here's one similar to mine.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

used to wear a watch until i realized that;

1. my car has a clock
2. my cell has a clock
3. my computers have clocks
4. my tv has a clock
5. my house has clocks

figured i didn't need one strapped to my wrist
the ol' "Prisoner of Time" thing


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

rgray said:


> That's what references are for, and we check every single one. Any zit who can spell 'Capital 1' can get a flash watch, so an expensive watch merely indicates an ability to spend. It takes talent to build a track record.


A nice office, nice cars in the parking lot, well dressed employees, nice watches all convey a message. Your average tit can't just buy these things and would quickly go out of business if they weren't successful.

I subscribe to this theory of hiring people and I have worked for consulting firms that take this approach. You end up with clients who want to have the job done right, not on the cheap. So, the filter works both ways. 

Conversely, I have friends who have worked for firms that take the minimalist approach. They actually asked one of their employees not to park their nice car in the lot for fear a client might think they have high costs.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

draz said:


> Generally speaking the quality of most major brands will be on par with all the others: Seiko, Casio, Timex, etc will all be good watches that will last.


What are the plus/cons of Titanium? Do they scratch easily and show marks more than stainless?



draz said:


> If you are indeed buying this as a statment then you will be looking at swiss watches which are a step up in price.


I'm buying two watches (maybe 3 now - see below). 
It's not really a statement, but looking for something classy without being overly trendy or flashy (or just the brand of the day)



draz said:


> Which make a great statement if you are in the financial industry or other more conservative industries where others will recognize the brand.


It's a fine line between trendy and class - 




draz said:


> As well it is always nice to have a single leather banded watch to wear on business casual days or when you are dressed down.


That's the feeling I'm getting - almost need two watches at this point... 



draz said:
 

> You should go to some local dealers and try on some of the watches as half of it is the physical experience.


For someone that never wears a watch, I found those suckers heavy - hence why I liked Titanium. My partner is a little less picky for that.








rgray said:


> $300 would be the top I would consider, but that's me.


I rather agree with you (although I'm ready to spend more). 




rgray said:


> Fact is, these days one hardly needs a watch to keep track of time - PDAs, cellphones, etc. all keep time, have alarms, etc., etc. Recognising this kind of thing is part of what I am referring to here as innovation.


My feelings also and why I'm a little confused about this whole watch thing. It's not something that I'm familiar with but I'm told that it's something important.
I have not owned a watch in the last 10 years and before that I never wore that one I had. My cell phone was my watch...




rgray said:


> Thinking that the watch you wear somehow predicts your ability to, say, run and interpret complex GLM multivariate analyses of covariance (our latest hire attempt) is frivolity.


It does not. But it maybe to others a subtle mark of distinction. When we went IPO, our advisors kept on trying to change the way we dress and where often aghast at our showing up at meetings in jeans. The point being that first impressions to make a difference.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> Here's one similar to mine.


That's my style MaxPower - I like the look of that.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I can tell you that brands like timex, seiko etc won't do the trick as far as prestige goes. I started wearing breitling watches a couple of years ago, and for the first time in my life actually began receiving comments from friends, colleagues and strangers about my watches. I was in church last summer and an elderly lady walked over from the other side of the hall to tell me that she really liked my watch! This happens all the time. Look for a watch with a fairly large case, not too blingy though. Automatic is nice, but if you have several, as I do, it becomes a pain in the ass to keep them all running.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> ... maybe to others a subtle mark of distinction.


It has been one of the great privileges of my life that I have not had to suffer poseurs much. I have always just walked away.

My advice - be *YOU*. You run with a much nicer crowd that way. You might not make as much money but that isn't always true (heh, heh..) - mavericks get a lot of respect in some fields... competent mavericks, that is. At least you won't have to worry that your date might be just going out with your watch.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Vandave said:


> The other theory is that is shows you have been successful and are therefore, good at what you do.


 ...or that one is status seeking, lacks self esteem and feels the need to prove his worth with trinkets.

I have know lots of people with expensive cars they couldn't afford (demonstrated by where they lived). Kind of sad, really.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

rgray said:


> It has been one of the great privileges of my life that I have not had to suffer poseurs much. I have always just walked away.
> 
> My advice - be *YOU*. You run with a much nicer crowd that way - you won't have to worry that your date might be just going out with your watch.


rgray, I have never hidden that I do like certain luxuries. Like you, I have avoided poseurs. The one thing I don't like about my partner, is that she does hang out with the "poseur" crowd at times. I view it as a social-economic experiment and rather amusing at times.... 

That said, I am looking for a certain quality. I think that some are inferring more of a status thing. Part of my query (in terms that I understand) was to avoid buying B&O sound system when a Sugden one would do and be much better...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

nxnw said:


> I have know lots of people with expensive cars they couldn't afford (demonstrated by where they lived). Kind of sad, really.


That's the reason why we should live below our means - wish the government did the same....


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Or maybe they just enjoy fine watches or cars. I have several expensive watches and drive an overpowered european luxury car year round and a sports car int he summer, and yet have no lack of self esteem. It is always nice to reward yourself in life and to want the best quality you can comfortably afford is in no way demonstrating a need to fit in. (If i did i would buy a PC)

Aswell high quality cars/watches often enhance your user experience or make you enjoy the act more. Otherwise we should all be using Dell's b/c they will accomplish the same thing as an Apple wil for much less money! Mind you the experience and quality will not be there.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> What are the plus/cons of Titanium? Do they scratch easily and show marks more than stainless?.


Hi,

I have a Titanium watch and strap. It isn't so much a scratch as it is a blemish. I see markings on the metal, but I can not feel any ridges or what you would define as a scratch. For a sports watch it is fine.

I am going to stress this. BUY CANADIAN. http://www.st-moritz.com

This is my titanium watch.
http://www.st-moritz.com/pages/pathfinder.php

And this is my self winding stainless steel watch.
http://www.st-moritz.com/pages/momentum.php

I have owned both watches for 4 years and have had no problems with them.

Oh, and as an aside, you have to try this wine: Dona Paula Malbec 2004. Amazing value!

s.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

My watches

http://pages.istar.ca/~andreww/watches.jpg


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

mr.steevo said:


> I have a Titanium watch and strap. It isn't so much a scratch as it is a blemish. I see markings on the metal, but I can not feel any ridges or what you would define as a scratch. For a sports watch it is fine.
> 
> I am going to stress this. BUY CANADIAN. http://www.st-moritz.com


mr.steevo, thanks for that answer.
BTW, I rather like this one from St-Moritz


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

What I do notice with the titanium watch is how light it is. A similar sized watch in stainless is considerably heavier compared to the Pathfinder and Titan. Some like the weight while others don't. After wearing both heavy and light watches I find I go back to the lighter titanium more often. I find it doesn't slide around as much as the heavy watches tend to do.

s.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Although titanium is lighter and just as strong as stainless, titanium = $$$$$.

It has a slightly different cast than stainless as well.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Although titanium is lighter and just as strong as stainless, titanium = $$$$$.
> .


Hi,

St. Moritz is tremendous value for what you get.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=DQnVpJGkRrNZmz1SyZqLF2L4TqgTZnKTBG4RhC0QPGfz1w6HQbCL!-243450816?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441932489&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302696229&bmUID=1133555221613

The titanium strap is an additional $90.

s.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Not a bad up charge.

My statement came from purchasing raw material in the past. Probably totally different.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

draz said:


> Or maybe they just enjoy fine watches or cars.


Now *there* is an excellent reason to have an expensive watch. Like I said, be YOU. 

But if you are doing it for _*external*_ reasons, it is going to suck to be you because (i) for Shame!!!!! and (ii) it isn't going to work out anyway.......


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

You should perhaps consider some basics first: electronic or mechanical? You are spending enough that good mechanical watches are within your budget (barely).

Electronic watches (quartz movements) are much less expensive, so you should expect more in the way of finish, perhaps diamonds on the face, etc. Electronic watches are thinner; if you're paying a lot of money part of the measure of that in an electronic watch is a very thin profile.

Mechanical watches don't keep time as well (although it's only a matter of seconds per month) but anyone who knows watches and the finer things in life will recognize it instantly as a quality timepiece requiring more in the way of hand craftsmanship, etc.

Beware watches that are imitations of mechanical watches (ie look like TAGs or Rolexes, thick body even though they have Quartz movements and therefore could be quite thin). It's better to buy the real thing than something pretending to be the real thing.

TAG Heuer is an example of a mechanical watch; Citizen, SEIKO, etc are examples of quartz movements.

Swiss movements are, rightly or wrongly, considered more valuable than Japanese movements. However, there is less difference than they would have you believe. You will always see an indication of the movement on each side of the 6 o'clock area of the face (eg: swiss made; japan mvmt, etc) if the watch is decent quality.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

gordguide said:


> perhaps diamonds on the face, etc.


I think I'm gonna throw up...... Hey, the guy's not a pimp.......


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... I think I'm gonna throw up...... Hey, the guy's not a pimp....... "

I'm confident he can choose a watch, diamonds or no diamonds, that pimps, Russian mobsters, and Tony Montana would find far too understated to be suitable for themselves.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's what I would like to own one day, you know when I have more money then sense.









It wouldn't be a status thing for me, I just think it's a really nicely designed time piece. Oh and Steve McQueen wore one.

vince


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

nxnw said:


> ...or that one is status seeking, lacks self esteem and feels the need to prove his worth with trinkets.
> 
> I have know lots of people with expensive cars they couldn't afford (demonstrated by where they lived). Kind of sad, really.


I hear ya. I'm not like that at all... my family has a Dutch background.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

This is my watch. It is an Omega seamaster pro titanium. I didn't find that it scratched as easily as they said it would, although it is more scratched than some of my others. It is a light wieght sporty watch that can be worn on a daily basis.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I hope I did this right cause this is the number for you !!!!! LOL Subtle, quiet elegance, no screaming here


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I actually recieved a watch similar to that as a gag gift! (mine is "platinum" instead of "gold") :lmao: You inspired me to dig it up, heres a pic of it with the Omega Seamaster mentioned earlier.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Whoever gave it to you has a great sense of humor, I like it


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I need a big fur jacket to go with it now...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

OK this is my Tag which I have had for 10 years now and I still love it


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I have an all titanium Wenger, 1yr old, wear it a few hours here and there- rather than scratches, I would say it has 'shiners' on the matte/satin titanium finish. If I wore this watch regularily, I think it would have signifigant 'shine'.

I prefer my $28 Acqua.

Consider a vintage piece. I am always amazed how many ppl notice/comment on my old Gallet automatic.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

mr.steevo said:


> Oh, and as an aside, you have to try this wine: Dona Paula Malbec 2004. Amazing value!
> 
> s.


Where in this god forsaken land can you get that? Please, I am sick of the LCBO Malbec selection.


I use to LOOOve Breitling, and had one that i stole from my uncle on '84. Awesome 2 hours. Now I don't like any Breitling, it's like having a flea circus on cocaine on your wrist, feels like too much.

Now this baby is coming in 2006..... drums please


http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=894&stc=1&d=1133590267


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

If you want a quality timepiece that looks good, is not too expensive, and has it's movement made by Timex (to please Mr Gray), try Guess Watches.

They may be "fashion watches" but I have had one for six years, and it keeps great time, the battery seems to last forever, and the brass case and stainless steel band are really heavy-duty (and heavy). It's water-resistant to 200m and the crown screws down as on a "normal" diver's watch. If you have a Timex outlet near you (there's one in Toronto) you can pick these up for about half the retail cost. Otherwise, retail they go for about $150.

I have the same watch as the one shown here, but with a blue face.

I also have a "replica" Omega (Fauxmega?) that I bought in Malaysia a couple of years ago for $40. It also has a stainless steel case and band, with a screw-down crown and automatic Seiko movement. I think it's a very nice watch and have been complemented on it quite a bit.

I keep the vintage Omega that my dad gave me locked up and pull it out once in while when I feel like wearing it on special occasions.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... Where in this god forsaken land can you get that? Please, I am sick of the LCBO Malbec selection. ..."

Can you get together with some friends and order a case (12 bottles, usually)?

I know with the Sask Liquor Board Stores they will get you any booze, made anywhere on earth, if you buy a minimum of 1 case. I've ordered up special liquor many times; takes a few months sometimes, but they always come through for me, and the prices are cost plus, so sometimes it's even a bargain compared to what they do stock.

It might be worthwhile to ask the LCBO about what their policy or procedure is.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Excellent Smithers, Excellent!!

I' ll look into this tomorrow. Great Info Gorguide.
Mr. Steevo, is this how you get yours?

All input appreciated. (heck, i'll look for that old wine thread and post, i think there was one)


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

It wasn't a wine thread. It was a privatized liquor store thread. At least the one I am thinking of.

I just walk down the street to my favorite wine store and grab it from the shelf. It's $17.99 a bottle and fantabulous.

I wonder what AS decided on watch wise?

s.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey guys, i am looking at a couple watches and have fallen in love with a couple of watches made of titanium. 

I've read some of the comments here, but would appreciate some more input. 

How about, longevity vs steel, asthetically will look as good as steel over time? 

Any input is welcome.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder what AS decided on watch wise?


Sorry about the long delay.
Purchased two watched
Hamilton X-wind
eWatches.com - Authorized Dealer of Hamilton Watches: Hamilton H77626353
and Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium
Amazon.com: Citizen Men's Nighthawk Eco-Drive Titanium Watch #BJ7020-55E: Jewelry & Watches: Citizen

I really tried to get a St.Morizt watch but the dealer network was small in my area and gave up. I recently retried to find a dealer with them (wrote to them directly). They told me to buy from Amazon US - on my own I found an e-tailer in Canada - will get from there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My wife's birthday was last month and I bought her this watch:

Amazon.com: Citizen Women's Eco-Drive Riva watch #EW089252A: Jewelry & Watches


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice choice :clap: I ware a Wenger titanium watch as my daily time piece and love the light weight of titanium. After a year and a bit its got some minor scuff marks but still looks great. I was going to buy the eco-drive when I got the wenger but the wenger was on sale and I loved the look but I know I'd have been happy with the citizen.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been wearing the same Seiko automatic watch since 1978. My dad bought it in Singapore that year and gave it to me for my birthday. I've had it tuned and cleaned by Seiko Canada twice, and it keeps on ticking!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> Hey guys, i am looking at a couple watches and have fallen in love with a couple of watches made of titanium.
> 
> I've read some of the comments here, but would appreciate some more input.
> 
> ...


Hi,

My titanium watch still looks good. Like I said in my post 18 months ago, it doesn't scratch as much as it blemishes. I can't feel ridges or gouges, but there are markings. I like titanium as a watch material.

As we are talking about watches I did buy a fashion watch a couple of months ago from ebay. It's 53mm across and I get laughed about it almost everytime I wear it due to its size. 

http://imgsrv.aeromatic1912.de/T0065/T0065-1.jpg


s.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I echo Doug's suggestion. My sweetie got me a watch for my birthday that, while nice, wasn't quite my style. We went back to the same shop and I ended up with a Seiko Kinetic. I'm very pleased with it and it oozes capability and confidence rather than the cheap zing of bling.

But it ended up costing over four bills for it. If it was me buying, I'd save that money and buy a used Fender Tele with it - skip the timepiece altogether! But as a gift? I can't compain.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Max said:


> If it was me buying, I'd save that money and buy a used *Fender Tele *with it - skip


I've been gassing for a James Burton paisley model....


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Well, i got my first nice watch today, a Breitling Chrono Avenger. 

Gorgeous. I am in love.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice watch, but at three grand, a bit much for me. (Like 10 times too much.) Enjoy!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

SINC said:


> Nice watch, but at three grand, a bit much for me. (Like 10 times too much.) Enjoy!


I got a great deal, as its discontinued. I know what you mean though, its a little pricey. 

It was however, an engagement present from my bride to be.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

maximusbibicus said:


> I got a great deal, as its discontinued. I know what you mean though, its a little pricey.
> 
> It was however, an engagement present from my bride to be.


You're a lucky man to have a bride to be that generous.

My bride that was of 42 years, got me a Timex! Mind you it does light up at night. :lmao:


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm in love.


----------

